# CS 2 erkennt keine unterschiedlichen Druckstufen des Grafiktabletts



## sirStokes (27. November 2005)

Hallo...
Das Thema gabs so ähnlich schonmal. Ich beschreibs aber nochmal weil ich bisher noch keine Lösung für mich finden konnte.

Ich habe von einem Freund ein Wacom Intuos 3 A5 geliehen. Das ist an und für sich ein super Ding, aber ich bekomme es einfach nicht hin, dass der Zeichenstift bei unterschiedlichem Druck oder unterschiedlicher Neigung anders zeichnet.
Die Striche die ich zeichne sehen immer gleich aus.

Wenn ich auf das PinselWerkzeug gehe und dann rechts oben auf "Pinsel Aus/Einblenden" klicke dann kann ich doch da alles nötige einstellen oder?
Das ändert, jedenfalls bei mir, alles nichts...

Ich habe den Treiber zum Grafiktablett installiert und kann da auch alles einstellen. In den Eigenschaften zu dem Wacom Treiber wird die Druckstärke des Stifes auf jeden Fall erkannt und angezeigt.

In Photoshop macht das jedoch alles keinen unterschied. Es wird nur unterschieden zwischen "malen" oder "nicht malen". Wie also bei einer Maus.

Das ganze wird auch nicht in Photoshop 7 erkannt.
Treiber vom Tablett sind definitiv aktuell.


----------



## extracuriosity (27. November 2005)

Hast du in den Pinseleinstellungen unter Formeigenschaften den Größen-Jitter mit der Einstellung "Zeichenstift - Druck" versehen?


----------



## sirStokes (27. November 2005)

hatte ich alles.....
aber ich hab ps neu installiert und dann neugestartet, dann das tablett wieder angeschlossen und schwupps hats geklappt. Ich hab keine ahnung warum.
Hauptsache es passt jetzt.

Und macht jetzt großen Spaß


----------



## da_Dj (27. November 2005)

Bereite dich seelisch darauf vor, dass es passieren *kann* das die Erkennung von Zeit zu Zeit wieder nicht so geht wie sie soll. In dem Fall sollte dann meist ein PS-Neustart ausreichen, hab' das Problem zwar selten, aber wenn es auftritt ist es schon nervig und hab' bis auf den Neustart leider noch keine Lösung gefunden :|


----------



## sirStokes (28. November 2005)

nun gut..bisher läufts. Und ein Neustart liegt so grade noch im Rahmen des akzeptablen.

Hab jetzt auch endlich mal angefangen damit kreativ zu werden.
Macht schon Spass


----------

